# Lidl Coshida Premium Pouches in Jelly



## MrBiggles87 (Oct 16, 2014)

Hi all, 

I have looked on this forum and around the internet but will always ask here first as this seems the best place to come! 

When my new kitten arrived, he arrived with pouches of Coshida.. which I tried to ween him off onto Applaws with his brother... he turned his nose up so I did some research and found that Coshida was a Lidl branded food and on the face of it seems damn good for the price. I transitioned him and his brother onto it and they both wolf it down and always want seconds.

I leave a complete dry food down which is recommended from 8 weeks onwards (Harringtons) all day in a big bowl for them both. 

I just want to know if anyone has had any experience with Coshida and if it is substantial enough for a growing kitten as they both love it....


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I certainly don't think it is any worse than most of the other foods you can buy in supermarkets and is definitely a good price. If anything, I would try and steer them away from eating much of the dry food towards eating an extra meal of the wet.


----------



## MrBiggles87 (Oct 16, 2014)

Hi Paddypaws, so from a kittens perspective, is kitten food just a marketing tool and there is sufficient nutrients in food above 12 months and onwards? 

I will give them a pouch each in the morning and a pouch each in the evening, if they are hungry (they are Ragdolls after all) I will put some more wet down for them.

Thanks


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

MrBiggles87 said:


> Hi Paddypaws, so from a kittens perspective, is kitten food just a marketing tool and there is sufficient nutrients in food above 12 months and onwards?
> 
> I will give them a pouch each in the morning and a pouch each in the evening, if they are hungry (they are Ragdolls after all) I will put some more wet down for them.
> 
> Thanks


I don't think 2 pouches a day for kittens is enough. My Persian kitten is 8 months old and eats at least 350g per day, usually more as he has supper too. I don't feed dry though. Any wet is better than dry. I buy from zooplus as I find it most economical for the quality of food that they sell


----------



## TallulahCat (Dec 31, 2015)

It's certainly good value. You'll get better value still from the tins rather than pouches. I wouldn't say it is the best quality but it's a reasonable food. My concern with it was it is heavily dyed, and I don't see why cats need it a particular colour. My cat has a tendency to vomit, and it stained my carpet.


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

@MrBiggles87 have you tried Butchers for Cats? It's a really good value food and although not the best, you can buy it in the supermarket:

http://www.tesco.com/groceries/product/details/?id=255741818

(not promoting Tesco per se but you can buy it in all major supermarkets) You can buy fish varieties as well and I think it's also grain free which is good.

Another good value food from Zooplus is Smilla - may be worth a look


----------

